# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  usb wireless cards?

## gogos92

Σαν νέος χρήστης macintosh ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια με τις ασύρματες κάρτες γιατι έχω χαθεί λίγο!! Έχω ένα macbook pro και ψάχνω για usb και expresscard/34 καρτούλες που δέχοται εξωτερική κεραία.

----------


## PPZ

Exw parei mia SWEEX me RaLink 2571WF chipset, apo to Eshop

http://www.eshop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.803006


Katevase tous drivers apo http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/S ... ntosh.html kai eisai ready to go...



Sorry gia Greeklish.

----------

